
Bloated - ingve
http://fabiensanglard.net/bloated/index.php
======
kingludite
You missed the part where the news website seems to have loaded but needs to
further interrupt your reading by jumping up and down several times.

I'm not entirely sure but at least the habit of screen-shooting the viewport
and uploading the whole thing seem to have gone out of fashion.

No amount of research seems to convince these people that a good percentage of
users will close the page in disgust before it is loaded or that click though
rates depend largely on how fast pages load.

Your website should have a link at the end of the article so that we can read
more. Knowing that the page will load before we've forgotten what we were
doing makes all the difference.

